# Blue lump on back?



## prior (Nov 20, 2010)

My year-old hedgehog has a blue-tinged lump on his back with a quill growing out of it...I assume this could be a tumor and I'll take him to the vet when I get back into town on Monday, but wondering if anyone has any experience with a blue lump on their hog?

Everything else seems to be normal; he's eating and pooping and doing everything else the same.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never had a blue lump on a hedgehog but did have one on one of our cats. It was just a little cyst filled with blood which gave it the blue colour. 

It may just be an ingrown quill blood under the skin. Good that you are getting him to the vet so quickly.


----------



## prior (Nov 20, 2010)

This is a way delayed reply, but for future reference, it was indeed an ingrown quill. The vet didn't find anything unusual and even looked at some cells under a microscope to be sure. It went away after a while and my guy has been fine ever since. 
Thanks, Nancy, for your reply!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing better


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So was it a bruise? If so, that's really interesting... Glad that it wasn't anything more serious!


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Did it go away from its own or did you have to pluck that quill out? 
Glad to hear your hedgie is feeling better!


----------

